# cello question



## Catfish (Dec 15, 2010)

I was reading about the chocolate cello on here. It was actually on the raspberry cello post on the recipe forum.

Is it better to use everclear, vodka, or a whiskey? I can get whatever I need to. Just wondering what you cello makers have had best luck with? Thank you


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 15, 2010)

OMG CHOCOLATE!!! 
duuuuudeeee
i know with fruit u pour it over fruit. wud u pour it over the chocolate pieces or melt the pieces and mix it in or shave the pieces and float em??? I would use vodka or everclear. whisky will polute the taste ...but it MAY work. I use vodka for all of it cuz i have it on hand, no need to go out and buy special for a random use here and there.


----------



## Catfish (Dec 15, 2010)

I have plenty of everclear. I use it for apple pie. I make a few batches a winter. 



Here's the chocolate cello recipe that was posted on here a year or so ago.


The chocolate I used was Lindt 85%, but I'm sure any good quality unsweetened chocolate will do the trick. It must be the dark stuff, don't use milk chocolate, you're adding the milk yourself. This year I shall be using Greens Organic 70% so I shall pop in a couple more squares. Regretfully , I didn't weigh the chocolate, I just adapted the recipe to suit myself.
Here is the original recipe.
Ingredients:
1 quart whiskey
1/2 lemon
4 1/2 cups white sugar
1 quart milk
6 (1 ounce) squares unsweetened chocolate
2 vanilla beans

Directions:
1. In a gallon container combine whiskey, lemon, sugar, milk, chocolate
squares and vanilla beans. Keep at room temperature for 10 days, stirring
once a day.
2. After 10 days, remove the lemon half, chocolate and vanilla beans. Insert
a coffee filter into a large funnel. pour the liquid through the filter into
a gallon jug. Change filter as needed. A clear yellow solution should
result. This liqueur can be stored in a sealed bottle at room temperature.

My recipe is just a variation because compared to the US. spirits are heavily taxed in the UK.
Anyway, try it and you're sure to love it.
Regards, Winemanden


----------



## Catfish (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Winemanden for posting this recipe last November. 




Here's the other recipe he posted. He said this one won a local liquor cup contest.



1 1/3 cup of Spirit traditionally Whisky or your choice of spirit
1/8 size wedge of lemon
1 1/3 cup of sugar
1 cup + 3tbspn whole milk
6 squares of 85% chocolate
1 vanilla pod
1 tsp glycerine

Put all into a preserving jar, shake twice daily for 10 days then leave to settle.
At first it will look disgusting, like something you've done after a bad night out , but it will end up with the gunge on top and a clear yellow liquid below which is what you want.
It is slow to filter but it is possible, if you push the tube carefully in to syphon most of the clear stuff out. Filter the rest as many times as needed through a paper coffee filter.
What you should end up with is a silky smooth golden chocolate liqueur.

Enjoy it, regards, Winemanden


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 15, 2010)

that recipie has milk in it , wud u keep it in the fridge?


----------



## JohnT (Dec 16, 2010)

My guess is that (with all of that alcohal) it would be able to be storred at room temperature (much like bailies)


----------



## Tom (Dec 16, 2010)

Catfish said:


> I was reading about the chocolate cello on here. It was actually on the raspberry cello post on the recipe forum.
> 
> Is it better to use everclear, vodka, or a whiskey? I can get whatever I need to. Just wondering what you cello makers have had best luck with? Thank you


I use everclear. I use simple syrup to MY taste. I would hesitate adding sugar blindly as it would be hard to dissolve 100% and may be to sweet.
Just my 2¢ worth


----------



## winemanden (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeeping chick, Tom T,
I've just finished a batch of Chocolate Liquoro in time for Christmas pressies. It took three days of patient filtering before it was clear. Don't worry about it oxidising, a couple of days doesn't seem to make much difference. 
Don't forget, a recipe is only a starting point. As Tom says you can adapt it to your own taste. 
As for the milk, that disappears in filtering, so you don't need to keep it in the fridge. I would recommend keeping it a dark, locked cupboard, or you'll go to treat yourself to a little tot and like Old Mother Hubbard you'll find the cupboard is bare.
Here's a picture of a bottle of the latest batch. I haven't printed any labels yet, I think it's going to be called Sex in a Bottle or something like that.
Sorry about the pic being on its side. You'll just have to lean and drool.
Regards to all, Happy Christmas, Winemanden.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 16, 2010)

Last year I brought home from Amalfi, Italy some limone and cioccolato cello. All I can say is WOW. What an amazing drink. Someday I may try to make some.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2010)

I fixed the pic. You can use either Vodka or Everclear, with Everclear youll need to dilute it down, with Vodka by then time you sweeten you may be right around 65 proof which isabout where I keep mine.


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 16, 2010)

i dunno , the whole milk at room temp thing wierds me out.. CAN i fridge it??


----------



## Catfish (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I will use vodka. I like grey goose so might use that. I plan on mixing up a batch of this after the holidays.


----------



## winemanden (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Wade, it's the first picture I've posted, didn't realise it would be so big.

Jeeping Chick, forget about the fridge. The alcohol extracts the creamy taste from the milk, the curds are filtered out. You could use any spirit to suit your taste, but the pure flavoured spirits don't alter the taste of the fruit.

Lurker, about fifteen years ago, a woman in Amalfi making Limoncello and liqueur from fingernail size alpine strawberries, gave me a hands on demo. I've been making it ever since. 
Happy Christmas to all, Winemanden.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 17, 2010)

winemanden said:


> Thanks Wade, it's the first picture I've posted, didn't realise it would be so big.
> 
> Jeeping Chick, forget about the fridge. The alcohol extracts the creamy taste from the milk, the curds are filtered out. You could use any spirit to suit your taste, but the pure flavoured spirits don't alter the taste of the fruit.
> 
> ...


OK Winemanden, you can't stop there. Give us the recipe, It's not fair to tease like that. By the way, OH actually hid the bottle from me and yesterday when I asked her for the spelling, out popped the bottle. I got to have another drink. It's like medicine to a recovering guy.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 17, 2010)

Tom said:


> I use everclear. I use simple syrup to MY taste. I would hesitate adding sugar blindly as it would be hard to dissolve 100% and may be to sweet.
> Just my 2¢ worth



when you say you use everclear(150 or 195)? how much do you dilute if you do dilute it any??


----------



## Sirs (Dec 17, 2010)

oh one other thing the whole milk store bought pasturized?? Or real whole milk straight from the cow type lol


----------



## winemanden (Dec 18, 2010)

Lurker, the recipe is there on this thread. both versions, virtually the same,one downscaled.
Sirs, yes it's pasteurised shop bought whole milk. Most milk in UK is pasteurised. Come to think of it though, the chocolate might mix better if the milk was hot from the pump so to speak. 

It's snowing fit to bust out there n so I think I'll treat myself to a nip. Sorry if I'm making you all drool again.

Regards to all, Winemanden.


----------



## seth8530 (May 9, 2011)

Catfish said:


> I have plenty of everclear. I use it for apple pie. I make a few batches a winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just started a batch of this using vanilla extract corn syrup vodka and an orange instead of a lemon.

-wine manden- I wonder how mine will look compared to yours? yours looked great!


----------



## seth8530 (May 16, 2011)

ок, ин алл тче excuse me. In all the recipies ive read it calls for running it through multiple strain thru's with coffee filters. So i was wondering if it would be better to instead try my luck with super kleer? that way i can get it all in one go and i wouldnt waste any. Amy thoughts or comments? would it work? It should be right around 20% alcohol if that matters.


----------

